# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer um reactor de cálcio DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Venho aqui mostrar como fiz o meu reactor de cálcio.

Queria agradecer ao Marcos Cavaleiro pela conversa e troca de ideias que tivemos no Sabado passado na casa dele em Massama.

E mesmo a tempo de ver o reactor pronto apareceu o amigo Nuno Branco em casa da minha mãe e ainda colou a ultima peça que faltava.

-Com este meu Diy completo os meus projectos para o meu aquario agora já tenho tudo o precisava para dar condições ideais aos meus corais e peixes.

Um abraço Rogerio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais algumas fotos.

----------


## Nuno Branco

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Parabens realmente tomaste-lhe o jeito....agora nao queres outra coisa :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Esta muito bom mesmo :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:tutasla:  Rogério!!!  :SbOk3:  

Muito fixe  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 
Tenho de ver essas novidades no teu aqua! Agora é que isso vai começar a andar como tinhas em mente...só falta mesmo os corais, e dar tempo ao tempo  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Alberto Almeida

Boas Rogério,

está muito prof...  :Pracima:   está mesmo com um aspecto industrial caro amigo.  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Rogério:

Parabéns pelo novo DIY  :bompost:  

Aproveito para colocar umas perguntitas  :SbSourire2:  

- Quais as dimensões do Reactor

- A mangueira fina que sai de cima, presumo que seja para apanhar excesso de CO2 e voltar a injectá-lo junto ao conta gotas, é isso? Não estou a ver bem a razão de ligar dois tubos ao conta gotas... Se for para reintroduzir o CO2 desperdiçado no sistema, não seria melhor ligar essa mangueira ao tubo de circulação da água ?

- Não é muito perceptível onde é a entrada de água e a saída

- Que tipo de bomba vais usar para forçar a entra de água no reactor?

- presumo que vás ligar a saida do reactor à entrada do skimmer...

- Tens algum controlador com sonda de PH para veres em tempo real o impacto que o reactor vai ter o teu PH?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis. 

As dimensões do Reactor são de 50cm de altura com tubo PVC transparente de 125mm e uma bomba Eheim de 1200L/h.

A mangueira fina branca que sai de cima é a agua já com a midia diluida.
O conta bolhas é incorporado no tubo de PVC ,assim a agua que ele contem nunca evapora e por isso a injeção de agua e de Co2 é feita nele.

Não vou desperdiçar Co2 porque vou usar um controlador de PH ,quando o tiver já não necessito do conta bolhas o controlador faz tudo ,e fiz porque ele ainda não veio.

Vou fazer como tem o Ricardo Rodrigues ,que é um T com uma torneira a saida da bomba repositora ,assim poupo alguns s.

Vou ligar a saida na sump no compartimento do meio onde está o escumador DIY.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Rogerio
Esta muito bom sim senhora e desta vez tsn fotos com a tua cara ou sera montagem :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  assim ja nao podem dizer que nao é na cozinha da tua mae.
abraços e boa sorte para funcionamento dele agora

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> assim ja nao podem dizer que nao é na cozinha da tua mae.


 :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  
Parabens Rogerio bom trabalho, agora queremos ver isto em acção :tutasla:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi Luis. 
> 
> As dimensões do Reactor são de 50cm de altura com tubo PVC transparente de 125mm e uma bomba Eheim de 1200L/h.


Mas que bomba repositora é que vais usar? com que débito?




> Não vou desperdiçar Co2 porque vou usar um controlador de PH ,quando o tiver já não necessito do conta bolhas o controlador faz tudo ,e fiz porque ele ainda não veio.


Mesmo com controlador de PH, parecia-me prudente manter o conta bolhas, dado que é uma forma de confirmares o ritmo a que está a funcionar a injecção de CO2... As sondas às vezes passam-se...

Já agora, a função dos manómetros das garrafas é exactamente a qual? é só para controlar a pressão de CO2 que ainda está dentro da mesma? Para se poder antecipar melhor quando se deve encher de novo? Se sim, porque existem geralmente dois acoplados?




> Vou fazer como tem o Ricardo Rodrigues ,que é um T com uma torneira a saida da bomba repositora ,assim poupo alguns €€€s.


Não percebi... Poupas em quê? :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Mas que bomba repositora é que vais usar? com que débito?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vou fazer como tem o Ricardo Rodrigues ,que é um T com uma torneira a saida da bomba repositora ,assim poupo alguns s.
> 			
> ...


Olá Luis
na entrada de água para o reactor, vai ser feita dessa forma!

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis
> na entrada de água para o reactor, vai ser feita dessa forma!


Exacto. Já percebi  :Vitoria:

----------


## Alberto Almeida

[QUOTE=Luis Delgado]Mas que bomba repositora é que vais usar? com que débito?


Já agora, a função dos manómetros das garrafas é exactamente a qual? é só para controlar a pressão de CO2 que ainda está dentro da mesma? Para se poder antecipar melhor quando se deve encher de novo? Se sim, porque existem geralmente dois acoplados?

Olá Luís,

quem tem dois manómetros nas garrafas de CO2 é para ter um controlo da pressão no interior da garrafa através do manómetro mais perto da garrafa e o 2º manómetro para controlar a pressão de saída da mesma.

Cumps.
Alberto Almeida

----------


## Luis Delgado

> quem tem dois manómetros nas garrafas de CO2 é para ter um controlo da pressão no interior da garrafa através do manómetro mais perto da garrafa e o 2º manómetro para controlar a pressão de saída da mesma.


Obrigado. Sempre a aprender...  :SbSourire:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Olá Rogério,

Excelente trabalho, muitos parabéns. :Pracima:  

Força nisso

Um abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.

Como tenho tido algas ainda não tinha colocado o reactor de cálcio a funcionar ,mas a três semanas que fiquei livre delas ,desta fez .
Assim agora já poderia por o reactor a trabalhar antes não porque podia agravar o estado do aquario devido as algas.

Assim vou relatar a minha expriencia ,porque afinar um reactor de cálcio DIY não é tarefa facil .
Porque não temos nenhuma referencia por onde seguir e também não podemos levar muito tempo com afinações porque o Co2 vai parar todo ao aquario podendo fazer mal ao sistema.
Assim começei por 40 bolhas depois 60 foi até as 80 e parei de contar ,por ai não dava ,mudei então por medir o PH a saida do reactor.
Assim foi muito mais facil cheguei aos 6,3 a 6,5 penso já ser muito bom.
Tenho o agora a trabalhar á semana e meia e este são os valores.

Dentro do reactor:
PH 6,3 a 6,5
KH 25 a 26
Ca 520

Dentro do aquario:
PH 8 a 8,5
KH 9 a 10
Ca 400 a 440

Estou a usar midia da Schuran ,Tunze ,Knop e 10% de Magnesium da Grotech.

Quem está a pensar fazer um ,força é muito facil e podem comprar o resto do equipamento aqui.
LINK:https://www.marinshop.de/shop/index....8ae164431275d9

E encho a garrafa de Co2 aqui perto da minha casa por 7 o kg.

Isto do reactor de cálcio não fica assim tão caro e poupa-se muito em 
aditivos.

Gostava que comentacem os valores ,para eu ver se estou a ir bem ,obrigado.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Depois de ter regulado o reactor de cálcio ,vi que este estava aproveitar o Co2 na volta dos 70% que era injetado no reactor.
Assim dava para eu poupar no Co2 ,mas como tinha uma bomba peristaltica SP3000 3L/h e estava a trabalho como a marca recomenda num reactor de calcio ligada de 15 em 15 minutos.
Com isto não estava a fazer descer o PH dentro do reactor durante o tempo todo.
Como a bomba estava a ligar e desligar só quando estava desligada é que conseguia descer o PH para os niveis perto do 6.

-Estava a olhar para a sump e para o meu escumador e resolvi ligar uma saida de agua que ele tem ao reactor ,com ajuda de uma torneira posso regular a entrada de agua no reactor.
Assim agora já não entra no reactor 1,5L/h de agua mas sim menos e o PH dentro reactor mantem-se estavel ,por volta dos 6,3 a 6,5 no teste dá-me um verde amarelado.

Agora fiquei com uma bomba peristaltica a mais para outra coisa ,possivelmente outro DIY. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

Os escumadores da Schuran têm essa saida precisamente para podermos ligar aos reactores de cálcio  :yb677:  

Tambem nunca tinha descoberto a funalidade dessa torneirinha, a não ser quando o nosso companheiro Brian me disse  :yb663:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Rogério
> 
> 
> Tambem nunca tinha descoberto a funalidade dessa torneirinha, a não ser quando o nosso companheiro Brian me disse


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Nem parece teu Juca...e a quem goste de ligar os reactores de kalk tb a essa entrada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> a quem goste de ligar os reactores de kalk tb a essa entrada


 
 :yb663:  

Não precebi essa  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Marcos.
E eu também não precebi. :SbQuestion2:  
Porque um reactor de Kalk trabalha com agua de osmose e não agua vinda do aquario . :yb668:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Entao, a agua ai nesse local nao pode ser de entrada antes de ser de saida?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não, Marcos

A agua aí sai sobre pressão.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

À entao nao da mesmo, eu ja tenho viste mas é na entrada de agua :yb677:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Rogério,

È possível, se puderes, colocares o nome do material e as medidas, tal como colocas-te no teu projecto do Escumador DIY.

Obrigado  :SbOk:  , quero ver se coloco mãos á obra.
Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rodrigo.
Tens que ir com calma para montar o aquario ,ainda não precisas de ter um reactor de cálcio ,basta um reactor de Kalk.

Então aqui vai.
Tubo PVC transparente  124mm (50cm comprimento) + 25mm  ( 10 cm de Comprimento)
1-falange de 124mm 
5-cuvas de 90º 20mm
1-T 20mm
1-tampao de 25mm 
3-unioes de oring de 20mm
1-redução de 25 > 20mm
chapa de pvc de 4mm para a base e a tampa
1-bomba Eheim 1250 -1200L/h

Penso ser tudo ,mas se faltar alguma coisa é só ver as fotos.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Obrigado Rogério, 

Tens razão. Posso estar um ano só com reactor de Kalk  :SbOk2:  

De qualquer maneira, assustei-me com o preço das bombas peristálticas... qualquer dia abordo-te para perguntar alternativas para dosear a saida do reactor para a Sump.

Um grande abraço  :SbSourire:

----------

